# Lounge > Chit Chat >  >  Happy Birthday Keddy!

## Total Eclipse

I'm sowwies I'm a day late :E

please take this cute border collie picture  :Hug:

----------


## Ironman

KEDDY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!

GUESS WHAT YOU GET?!?!?!?!
a SWEATSHIRT with this on it  :: 
Attachment 2642

----------


## Monowheat

Happy birthday!

----------


## Chloe

Happy birthday pal  ::):

----------


## Kirsebaer

Happy birthday Keddy!!!  :Hug:   :sparkles:

----------


## Chantellabella

Happy Birthday, my friend!

----------


## Koalafan

Happy birthday my friend!!  :Hug:   :Hug:

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Happy Birthday Keddy!!!  :Hug:

----------


## Otherside



----------


## Keddy

Thank you so much, you guys!!!  :Hug:

----------


## Keddy

> Happy Birthday Keddy!!!



^Oh my goodness, how cute is THAT?!  :hearts:

----------


## QuietCalamity

Happy birrrrthdaaaaay to you!

----------


## Sagan

Happy birthday Keddy. I hope you have an awesome day!!  :sparkles:

----------


## merc

Happy Birthday!

----------


## SmileyFace

Happy bday, Keddyness!

----------

